# -Experiment Behavioural Technique- one of the best against social anxiety.



## hihoum (Aug 22, 2009)

in addition to exposure technique or "desensitivization", experiment behaviour is one of the most powerful techniques against social anxiety, it's incredibaly effective, and is generally complementary to "exposure"

*First Step*: identify problematic situation in a conditional way: (when i disagree with a friend, he'd be angry at me".
*second step*: do the experiment, and get rid of your safety behaviour (in this case: try to disagree with your friend" and put your assumption on the test
*Third Step*: write down the results of your experiments, what was your friend's reaction?, did he get angey...ect
*Fourth Step* : Conclusion: is your initial assumption truthful, or distored....re-write the more logical thought (when i disagreed with my friend, he reacted in a positive way).

these are very simple steps, though very effective....and as Shad Helmstetter said: "if it's not simple, it won't work"


----------

